# Baby News



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, the baby has arrived! She weighs in at 8lbs 6oz, and was nearly 20" long. She is very precious!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Congratulation nice baby.

When are you going to give her the first slingshot?


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Congratulations Aaron







!! What you gonna call her?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulations Aaron, looks like a keeper to me. 
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! Adorable! ... my son was born 2 months ago and was the exact same weight and length.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Congratulations Aaron, the baby has more hair than me mate


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Good job Aaron,
She`s a beauty.
Tom


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations Aaron! That is a life changer for sure! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Aaron, well done wifey.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrads Aaron to you and your wife.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congratulations! very nice & cute one


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Well it's my "official" opinion as baby inspector that she is a keeper!!!!







Congratulations Aaron and Missus!!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Another new Forum member! Way to go Bud! Flatband


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Fantastic! And well done to the missus; that's almost twice the size of my kids when they were born.

I suppose you'll now regularly join the chatroom in the middle of the night.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Way to go Aaron !


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey wait a sec ... she has HAIR on her head, yet Aaron's avatar is 100% BALD.

I saw we run a paternity test.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Big congrats on your pretty daughter





















, .................when mine was born , she had as much hair as well , ........but that's more than 27 years ago .

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

awwwwww!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations!

Very good birthday date, she will be able to combine the birthday and new years parties into one big event.

And there won't ever be school on her birthday!

Jörg


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

She's gorgeous, definitely a swisher! My first girl was the same weight. now you'll find yourself video taping her sleeping, " honey come in here, just look at her, get the camera." I probably have weeks of video of the kids doing absolutely nothing.

edit: The wife just told me my first was 8lb 13oz. Not that it's a competition but if it was well...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Aaron and the missus !!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this:









All the best!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations! You are very blessed.


----------

